

To the defense of Apple: Can they respond to the WSJ or not? - jharrier
http://virtualpants.com/post/40605024135/to-the-defense-of-apple

======
jharrier
Looks like two great bloggers jumped the gun.

------
ahaurand
Finally, someone calling it like it is.

